# 2014 370Z Now Costs LESS than $30k



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan just announced pricing for its range of 370Z cars in the 2014 model year.
> 
> While much of the model range remains unchanged for 2014, Nissan will drop the price of its 370Z coupe by $3,130. That reduction allows the company to advertise its sport coupe with a starting price under $30,000, although shipping and handling will drive that to $30,780.
> 
> ...


2014 Nissan 370Z Base Price Cut by $3,100 | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## GiseleLentine (Jul 25, 2013)

And the top of the line variant will cost you around $46000 which is absolutely wonderful..this car has always intrigued me and i have always wanted to buy..think the time has come..


----------



## chirssy (Aug 1, 2013)

OOOO I'd love to buy the 370z


----------

